# U.S.N. BU SHIPS 1940's Canteen Style Diver's Watch



## ecalzo

Hi guys...
anyone of you have a watch like this one..?

I'm thinking of buying one........
:think:
What do you think about my idea...?

I like very much the:
Zeno-USA 20 jewels wind-up mechanical wrist watch.

A new re-creation of the original underwater timepieces produced by Elgin, Bulova and Hamilton that were issued by the United States Navy during World War II.
Zeno-USA mechanical movement powers this watch and it is Hacking.
Stainless steel case screwed case back water resistant 3 atm.
Raised non-glare hardened acrylic crystal.
Screw down canteen style crown cover.

40mm lug tip to lug tip, 38mm in diameter including the threaded screw-down canteen crown cover, and 16mm between the lugs.

How do you think about it?
I cannot buy a frogman by Hamilton because of the price...
:-s

And this one comes for about 90$...
The best for me also because the others i've seen are all quarz powered......

here a review:
http://www.50717.com/notissued/zeno-canteen.html


----------



## Nalu

I've thought about this watch myself and came to the conclusion that it's too small for a daily wear watch (for me). As such, the only version of the watch I'd be interested in is the original - and so I'll save for one.

I'm not against wearing homages (especially of mil/divers), but they have to be wearable, IYKWIM.


----------



## ecalzo

the size of the watch it's about a Hamilton watch...
i have seen and i hope it will be...
i think it's not too small...
:think:
i talk by myself...
but i have small wrist...
the maximum watch i wear it's Uzi Protector...
It's the right size for me....
:-!


----------



## TZAG

I believe size is OK for you Eros. So go for it |>


----------



## ecalzo

TZAG said:


> I believe size is OK for you Eros. So go for it |>


Thanks a lot TZAG you give me always good news.......
:-!

for those who are interested in this watch i can write the email excange i had with Zeno.ch customer service.
The girl that had replyed to my questoin was very gentle and she said to me this i'm going to show you:

My first email:

Hi, i'm a fan of clocks.i found a clock called U.S.N BU Ship produced
currently from ZENO USA and a reproduction of the famous one frogman,
produced from hamilton elgin and bulova in the world war II.
here it's the link to the watch:

[link to live auction]

They say that it is produced from ZENO USA and I asked myself if effectively
this type of movement to 20 jewels were produced just from ZENO and if it's
producd from your associates company.
You could kindly makes me to know if ZENO USA is a part of your company and
if it adopts the qualitative and constructive standards you use?
Thanks in advance.

The reply:

Hello,

This model is a copy of our model and is 100% fake !!!
We have that model in our collection under the Ref. F16155 with ETA 2750 or
2801, 17 Jewels.

Kind regards,
Sandra

end of the emails

_ hope it can help who want's to know the origin of the watch and who is in doubt..._


----------



## jkchua

Good day! Do you guys have any idea how much does this watch cost?

ZENO NAVY CANTEEN WATCH 
This is a re-issue of WW2 navy canteen watch used by navy frogmen and underwater demolition team (UDT). Elgin, Waltham, and Bulova were the first watch companies to produce these kind of military *watches*. A highly collectible watch. 
32mm satin-finish case (40mm including crown) with screw-in back 
blue dial with markings ZENO-NAVY USN BUSHIPS 
cal. 2805 ETA manual wind movement with 48hr. power reserve 
original acrylic crystal 
rated 50m 
original 16mm. nylon military strap


----------



## Crusader

I understand that it is considered a very good re-edition/homage ... though it is frightfully small (though true to original size).


----------



## CuSo4

You can address several concerns at once by replacing the canvas strap.

The factory canvas strap is not very comfortable, shows dirt readily, and makes the watch looks really tiny.

I replaced mine with a brown Nilsen bund, but did not used the strap portion. The strap is a brown leather/olive nylon Hadley Roma 16mm 2 piece made for some styles of lady's Swiss Armies. The bund backer keeps the large crown from digging into the wrist, and makes the watch look less tiny.

The brown of the Nilsen and Hadley-Roma portions are a very close match, at least in my case. YMMV. 

I wear mine a lot. Timekeeper and lume are decent. As revised, it is also comfortable.


----------



## Crusader

As usual, Billy is too shy to direct attention to what is likely the best website (also his own) about the original Elgin canteen watch: --> http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/elginudt.htm

Much recommended, and a must for all those seriously interested in the canteen divers. ;-)


----------



## Crusader

Billy said:


> Thanks Crusader - very kind of you ! I appreciate the kind words and hope my small webpage reviews are helpful to others. Not too sure i'm shy - but i'll take that as a compliment .
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Billy


It was surely meant as a compliment ... probably should have used "modest" rather than shy. Hitting the right word and not a related one is one of the more common problems for non-native speakers. 

"Small webpage reviews" is a bid for the understatement of the year, eh? ;-)


----------



## ecalzo

i bought the watch but i sell it immediately...
too small...
:-(
only 37mm with a big crown guard...
it doesn't worth buying in my opinion...
:think:


----------



## ecalzo

after many times goes by i bought another of those canteen watch......
after seeing the record underwater of frogmens ......
:-d:-d


----------



## Janne

I know where an Original Soviet (60mm) diver is for sale. And I mean original, not one of these Mickey Mouse creations with protective grid and pictures &****t on the dial.

Yes, it is small at 38mm, but wears big!


----------



## StampeSV4

Janne said:


> I know where an Original Soviet (60mm) diver is for sale. And I mean original, not one of these Mickey Mouse creations with protective grid and pictures &****t on the dial.
> 
> Yes, it is small at 38mm, but wears big!


Yep, you can't go wrong with a Zlatoust - 80mm including the canteen crown...










Regards

Jon'.


----------



## Nalu

I still think it's worth saving up for an original. I now have two Hamilton canteen divers and am looking for an Elgin.


----------



## ecalzo

you're absolutely right Colin....But i bought the watch to wear it......i'm not a big collector but i like a lot military watches........so wearing a genuine elgin or hamilton or similar for me will be a sacrilege.....:think:
this is the reason why i bought a poor copy or homage or inspired one......
that's all......:-(
the original are unbeateble......


----------



## vintageguy

being a watch collector doesn't mean just looking at it. watches are meant to be worn. most of us rotate our collection for daily use. if you don't wear it, sell it. you'll find that vintage watches are just as tough as any of the modern ones.


----------



## ecalzo

vintageguy said:


> being a watch collector doesn't mean just looking at it. watches are meant to be worn. most of us rotate our collection for daily use. if you don't wear it, sell it. you'll find that vintage watches are just as tough as any of the modern ones.


great opinion here.....
thanks


----------



## Nalu

Thanks for the advice vintageguy - I do wear all of my watches ;-) It's just that I don't wear a rare vintage watch on a daily basis because my lifestyle is fairly active. I save them for special occasions and less active days.

I finally found an Elgin and took advantage of some afternoon sun to shoot the Hammy and Elgin together.










I often wondered why the Elgin was the more popular (and expensive) of the two, especially since the Hamilton is older by a fair bit and the first US Mil-issue dive watch. One would think that the Hamilton would be both more desirable and more rare.

But after wearing the Elgin, I realise it's a better watch: it wears bigger, it's more legible and the canteen cover and crown are easier to use.










However, the 987 movement is _very_ good looking. Incredible how clean this engine is after 50-odd years!









(note that this watch has a transplanted 987A and is pending implantation of a 987S and accompanying BuShips dial ;-))

Finally, for those who are buying the modern homage canteen divers, I sincerely hope you are paying attention to what the Zeno CS representative wrote:

*"Hello,

This model is a copy of our model and is 100% fake !!!
We have that model in our collection under the Ref. F16155 with ETA 2750 or
2801, 17 Jewels.

Kind regards,
Sandra"*

Please buy genuine watches, not fakes or frankens! :thanks


----------



## Strela

*I think I like the Elgin best of all*

Congratulations on the new addition. :-!


----------



## DiverDoc

Does anyone know the maker or quality of the "20 jewel" movement in these? I just can't seem to find any solid info on that movement.
http://www.tacwatch.com/catalog/product_25853_H20_FROGMAN_WWII_UDT_Style_Watch.html

Best regards,
Tim


----------



## Enigma

ecalzo said:


> after many times goes by i bought another of those canteen watch......
> after seeing the record underwater of frogmens ......
> :-d:-d





> Finally, for those who are buying the modern homage canteen divers, I sincerely hope you are paying attention to what the Zeno CS representative wrote:
> 
> *"Hello,
> 
> This model is a copy of our model and is 100% fake !!!
> We have that model in our collection under the Ref. F16155 with ETA 2750 or
> 2801, 17 Jewels.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sandra"*
> 
> Please buy genuine watches, not fakes or frankens! :thanks


Here's the guy that makes these. I posted this in another thread too:

www.airchrono.com


----------



## tools852

jkchua said:


> Good day! Do you guys have any idea how much does this watch cost?
> 
> ZENO NAVY CANTEEN WATCH
> This is a re-issue of WW2 navy canteen watch used by navy frogmen and underwater demolition team (UDT). Elgin, Waltham, and Bulova were the first watch companies to produce these kind of military *watches*. A highly collectible watch.
> 32mm satin-finish case (40mm including crown) with screw-in back
> blue dial with markings ZENO-NAVY USN BUSHIPS
> cal. 2805 ETA manual wind movement with 48hr. power reserve
> original acrylic crystal
> rated 50m
> original 16mm. nylon military strap


It is too good, I love it too.

Where I can get it??

Thanks.


----------



## river rat

tools852 said:


> It is too good, I love it too.
> 
> Where I can get it??
> 
> Thanks.


It's not hard just do a search of the net but looks like it was discontinued.
Zeno USA, L.L.C. - Watch Collections
If the price is to high for a wind up if you find one. Go on fleabay there is a quartz one for a buy it now for 95.00.But I would go for a real one made by Elgin or Hamilton if I really wanted one.


----------



## tools852

Thank you, I want Original too ...

But never see a Good condition ...


----------



## tools852

DiverDoc said:


> Does anyone know the maker or quality of the "20 jewel" movement in these? I just can't seem to find any solid info on that movement.
> TacWatch.com - H20 FROGMAN WWII UDT Style Watch
> 
> Best regards,
> Tim


A nice price, fit for a causal daily wear ...


----------



## givethemrope

*Re: I think I like the Elgin best of all*

To everyone,

Im new to this forum and recently purchased a supposed original ww2 USN Buships Hamilton frogman watch. If you copy and paste the link below, you will be able to view the watch. Im basically wanting some more opinions on the watch as I am told its all original, yet the case of the watch looks almost new old stock or similar to a 50s era Elgin issue UDT watch(the Hamilton cases seem to have a much less matt finish). The watch seems also cheap for an original issue ww2 USN Hamilton UDT watch.

What do you think?

Cheers
Garrick

MENS HAMILTON USBUSHIPS WWII CANTEEN FROGMAN STEEL 1940 | eBay


----------

